
Twitter is not a public utility - daveid
https://medium.com/@Gargron/twitter-is-not-a-public-utility-2bc49567152b
======
messo
Federation makes a lot of sense for a micro blogging service, as no community
is the same. Allowing for different rules and styles of moderation without
trapping users in silos / walled gardens, is exactly what we need in the
social media space, in my opinion.

------
CM30
Of course it isn't, the big question is really whether it should be, since
network effects mean it's much harder to compete with established social
networking sites/services.

Still, I do hope Mastodon does well, since a federated Twitter esque service
makes a lot more sense than a centralised one, and feels far more in tune with
what the internet should be.

